# I think the MoonSwatch excitement will weaken the Lunar Pilot popularity and sales ?



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi,

I love the Bulova brand but, I think the MoonSwatch will take the stage as a newcomer to the watch market. A lot of excitement and hype regarding the Omega MoonSwatch.

The Bulova Lunar Pilot has had a great run at attracting buyers,, and will continue to sell.
The new Omega Lunar mission and additional Planet mission story is exciting.

I saw the Lunar pilot super cheap on Amazon Black Friday a few years ago,,, and its more than doubled in price and popularity. I think sales will drop as there is a new watch model in the market.

What's your prediction for the Lunar Pilot popularity with the new Omega ?

Mich


----------



## Blake70605 (Oct 19, 2020)

I personally don't think that will happen. The MoonSwatch is a super cool watch, but it's not a watch with a story to tell. It's a novelty. It's a novelty that I will buy when available, but it will never replace my trusty LP.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

While the bulova lunar pilot is only a replica of the bulova that was actually on the moon, these new mooswatches are the actual moon watch, qualified for flight and everything by nasa so yes, who is going want a replica when you can have the real mooswatch for half the price of the bulova replica


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

It might initially, but I don't think it will hurt the Lunar Pilot in the long run. My beef with the Moonswatch is the price. At $260, I can get a lot more watch for an extra $100 with the Bulova.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Seabee1 said:


> While the bulova lunar pilot is only a replica of the bulova that was actually on the moon, these new mooswatches are the actual moon watch, qualified for flight and everything by nasa so yes, who is going want a replica when you can have the real mooswatch for half the price of the bulova replica


??????? Care to share with us the source of this information?

Plus my understanding is NASA doesn't qualify any timepiece anymore. That was just done once in the 1960s in preparation for the Apollo program. These days you'll see US astronauts wearing all kinds of timepieces to the ISS.


----------



## savka (Feb 27, 2014)

Nothing to do with each other. In fact, might even get a bump if MoonSwatch inspires people to look into and learn about space watches like the Bulova.


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

tmathes said:


> ??????? Care to share with us the source of this information?
> 
> Plus my understanding is NASA doesn't qualify any timepiece anymore. That was just done once in the 1960s in preparation for the Apollo program. These days you'll see US astronauts wearing all kinds of timepieces to the ISS.


I think you've been taken in by some well placed sarcasm. 😁


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

tmathes said:


> ??????? Care to share with us the source of this information?
> 
> Plus my understanding is NASA doesn't qualify any timepiece anymore. That was just done once in the 1960s in preparation for the Apollo program. These days you'll see US astronauts wearing all kinds of timepieces to the ISS.


To be historically accurate, testing was done also in 1972 for "Buy American" compliance and 1978 prior to the space shuttle program.

In actual space use, multiple Speedmasters suffered failures.

But the point remains, no modern version is flight qualified by NASA.


----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

Maybe the MoonSwatch can go the way of the Challenger.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Maybe at first. But just wait for the Swatch group to self-destruct and implode in on itself because of the "brand poisoning" of their wildly popular and successful co-branding scheme. There are literally _ones_ maybe even _tens_ of people who won't ever buy another Omega because of this mess. 

Once Omega has reached the even horizon of "zero luxury brand cache", the value of the Bulova will go to the moon.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

tmathes said:


> ??????? Care to share with us the source of this information?
> 
> Plus my understanding is NASA doesn't qualify any timepiece anymore. That was just done once in the 1960s in preparation for the Apollo program. These days you'll see US astronauts wearing all kinds of timepieces to the ISS.


That jet engine sound you heard...that was my joke going over your head 😁


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

tmathes said:


> ??????? Care to share with us the source of this information?
> 
> Plus my understanding is NASA doesn't qualify any timepiece anymore. That was just done once in the 1960s in preparation for the Apollo program. These days you'll see US astronauts wearing all kinds of timepieces to the ISS.


This topic is ages old:








NASA-approved watches?


I've read a mention of NASA-approved watches in one of the threads here. Does anybody happen to konw the URL where the list of NASA-approved watches can be found? Thanks, Michael




www.watchuseek.com





They don't constantly go through testing on annual or bi-ennial basis to flight qualify more and more watches, but they do still keep a record of watches that HAVE been flight qualified for certified use during space missions. As an astronaut you are perfectly allowed to carry and wear you own watch(es) up into space, and many astronauts have, from the first days of space travel. However, NASA has only flight qualified 4 watches and those are typically the watches expected to be used for official time-keeping in space:

Omega Speedmaster Professiona
Omega Speedmaster X-33
Casio G-Shock DW5600
Timex Ironman

Of these, the only one that NASA had any part in the official development of was the X-33 which was a joint venture with Omega. Everyone knows about how the Speedmaster came to be the first officially flight qualified watch, but to this day, I believe it remains the ONLY one certified for EVA activities. As to the G-Shock and the Ironman, they do their jobs well, and they are light, comfortable and easy to read, so it is no wonder that most of the modern astronauts have loved using them.









Time In Space: Without Our Watches We Would Be Lost - Sangoma Technologies


Most don’t realize the connection between time keeping and navigation. Until a clock that remained accurate at sea could be developed, mariners could only guess at their longitude. Today, precise … Time In Space: Without Our Watches We Would Be Lost Read More »




www.sangoma.com






To Answer to the thread question though, I doubt the MoonSwatch will further weaken Bulova Lunar Pilot Sales. A friend of mine is a manager at a Jewelry Store and she says that the dang things don't move. The average consumer isn't interested, and it appears that nor is the average Bulova fan. That release is specifically appealing to fans of the Lunar Pilot and Space Geeks. The Moonswatch on the other hand has a broad appeal outside of those silos and outward to Swatch Fans, Collectors and Fashion Forward types. The Moonswatch is unlikely to cannibalize sales of the Lunar Pilot because there weren't that any sales of said watch to begin with.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

As of now I would purchase a Bulova Lunar Pilot over any Speedmaster or Seamaster.

If anything the Moonswatch has made me realize that Bulova has done more for watches than Omega and the Bulova Lunar Pilot is a better moonwatch than even the original Speedmaster because it was customized for lunar conditions by Bulova engineers.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Medusa said:


> As of now I would purchase a Bulova Lunar Pilot over any Speedmaster or Seamaster.
> 
> If anything the Moonswatch has made me realize that Bulova has done more for watches than Omega and the Bulova *Lunar Pilot is a better moonwatch than even the original Speedmaster because it was customized for lunar conditions by Bulova engineers.*


If Bulova released a model based DIRECTLY off of said prototype custom designed/developed for lunar conditions, and had a movement that could trace its legacy back to said prototype, I would add one to the collection in a heartbeat. That said, the current commercially available watch is way larger than the original and the quartz movement has nothing to do with the movement that was on the moon.

At least with the Speedmaster, even though the one on my wrist is NOT the correct calibre and has never been on the moon, it can trace its way back through legacy back to those achievements. The 1861 is a refinement of the past calibre, which is a refinement of a past calibre which is a refinement of the one that was actually used. And even though my Speedmaster has never been touched by NASA, its the exact same watch that is still maintained as Flight Certified for EVA use by NASA to date.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

appophylite said:


> If Bulova released a model based DIRECTLY off of said prototype custom designed/developed for lunar conditions, and had a movement that could trace its legacy back to said prototype, I would add one to the collection in a heartbeat. That said, the current commercially available watch is way larger than the original and the quartz movement has nothing to do with the movement that was on the moon.
> 
> At least with the Speedmaster, even though the one on my wrist is NOT the correct calibre and has never been on the moon, it can trace its way back through legacy back to those achievements. The 1861 is a refinement of the past calibre, which is a refinement of a past calibre which is a refinement of the one that was actually used. And even though my Speedmaster has never been touched by NASA, its the exact same watch that is still maintained as Flight Certified for EVA use by NASA to date.


I understand and thank you for your correction. 

The problem for me is I now think less of NASA because the same watch is still maintained as Flight Certified for EVA use by NASA to date. 

It makes me think that flight certification from NASA is easy and something any brand could just buy from NASA for promotional purposes.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Would an automatic Lunar Pilot (like the one that went to the moon) fare any better? If marketed properly.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

bdev said:


> I think you've been taken in by some well placed sarcasm. 😁


Yep, guilty as charged.....


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Medusa said:


> I understand and thank you for your correction.
> 
> The problem for me is I now think less of NASA because the same watch is still maintained as Flight Certified for EVA use by NASA to date.
> 
> It makes me think that flight certification from NASA is easy and something any brand could just buy from NASA for promotional purposes.


They only keep 4 watches recorded as flight certified:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Speedmaster X-33
Casio G-Shock DW5600
Timex Ironman

Why Casio and Timex don't bother to hype of flight certification is anyone's guess - Omega selling that connection is in line with them selling the legacy of the watch as part of space travel and moon exploration in general. 

Honestly, it appears that NASA, in general, could care less what watches their astronauts choose to take into space and use when they are at ISS or (previously) in the Space Shuttle - plenty of astronauts have been photographed wearing watches other than the 4 listed above. But I believe those are the only 4 that are permitted for use on official NASA operations that require redundant time-keeping.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

appophylite said:


> They only keep 4 watches recorded as flight certified:
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional
> Omega Speedmaster X-33
> ...


Thanks again.

The certification I find is most outdated is that the Omega Speedmaster Professional is the only watch approved for spacewalks. This makes me think that any and all watch certifications from NASA are pure promotional. To hand an astronaut an Omega Speedmaster professional instead of a Casio GShock before their spacewalk seems dangerous and unprofessional. It seems more like product placement in the movies.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

@Medusa: On that, I absolutely agree - it doesn't really bother me much that the Speedmaster continues to remain the only mechanical watch that is Flight Qualified, but as you say, that there really aren't more watches other than the 4 aforementioned.

Quote from the article linked: Why we're still obsessed with the watches astronauts wore to the moon

"Omegas aren’t the only brand to have launched into space: John Glenn wore a Heuer for his orbital flight in 1962, and astronauts have donned Casio watches inside spacecraft. Another Omega Speedmaster watch, the X-33, was a new creation in 1998 and featured a digital display—it flew during the Shuttle years. *Today, astronauts leaving the International Space Station on EVAs don’t wear watches, according to NASA.*

The Omega space watches had Hesalite crystals—the transparent window over the dial—which don’t shatter in a dangerous, glass-shard-like way as modern sapphire crystals do, a big benefit in a spacecraft."

From that, I'd infer that it sounds like even though NASA has the 'Flight Qualified' list (small as it may be), there is no push or bother to expand the list since there is so much redundant time-keeping on space mission now (including EVA) that NASA just doesn't care what watch is being worn, or even if one is being worn at all, in many cases. My personal bet is that the list continues to exist unexpanded because all 4 watches on it are still commercially available and NASA doesn't want to really waste money on new flight qualification testing batteries, especially when their budgets are scrutinized. If, years from now, Omega stopped making the Speedmaster, Casio stopped making the DW-5600, and Timex stopped making the Ironman, the list would just become another footstep in history. 

Now, looking forward, to see how watch companies react if/when NASA succeeds in their push to step back on the moon come 2024 - Bet there will be big pushes by watch companies to convince astronauts to wear THEIR watch, and there will be big advertising blitzes in the following years to commemorate the NEW MOON WATCHES


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

Medusa said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> The certification I find is most outdated is that the Omega Speedmaster Professional is the only watch approved for spacewalks. This makes me think that any and all watch certifications from NASA are pure promotional. To hand an astronaut an Omega Speedmaster professional instead of a Casio GShock before their spacewalk seems dangerous and unprofessional. It seems more like product placement in the movies.


Of course. 

It is an excellent PR campaign, there is nothing a $100 G-Shock can't do that the $5000 Omega can. . I would trust more on a Casio for durability.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

appophylite said:


> @Medusa: On that, I absolutely agree - it doesn't really bother me much that the Speedmaster continues to remain the only mechanical watch that is Flight Qualified, but as you say, that there really aren't more watches other than the 4 aforementioned.
> 
> Quote from the article linked: Why we're still obsessed with the watches astronauts wore to the moon
> 
> ...


Very interesting and informative. I am looking forward to new Moon watches and hopefully new Mars watches that went to Mars. Thanks


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just to clarify a few things, timex did release a few watches that were nasa and space themed, as did casio.
The lunar pilot doesn't need an automatic(miyota)for people to scream on forums about "so so movements" , they developed a highly precise quarts movement and use that instead, when the lunar pilot was released, everyone was making larger watches and still are.
And finally, no one ever wore a moonswatch on any flight to the moon, but there was a famous Bulova on a flight where the nasa approved speedy broke!
When the moonswatch was announced I almost fell for the hype, but then I remembered the lunar pilot and thought better.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

Anyone here planning a spacewalk? How about saturation diving to 2,000'? Maybe you want to know what time it is without looking at your phone and you appreciate the work that went into making the watch. I venture there isn't a lot to appreciate with a Moonswatch.


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

* sigh * I wish they made like a 39mm Lunar Pilot.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have no interest in a plastic watch…….

I will stick to what I like-


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

jwsallen said:


> * sigh * I wish they made like a 39mm Lunar Pilot.


So do I but it will probably never happen with the current movement used.
The Bulova 8136 movement measures 34.6mm so trying to fit it in a 39mm case would be very difficult, probably impossible. 42mm would probably work but you have to ask why Bulova didn't chose 42 over 45 considering the original watch measured around 42mm. Probably wouldn't fit.

If Bulova designed a new lunar pilot auto or hand wind at 40mm, the sales would be insane.

8136 movement and original watch


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

caribiner23 said:


> One has nothing to do with the other.


Agreed. No impact


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

appophylite said:


> the quartz movement has nothing to do with the movement that was on the moon.


The same could be said of the 861, 1861, and 3861...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


mleok said:


> The same could be said of the 861, 1861, and 3861...


I did actually allude to that later in the same post you quoted 

You are right that the 861, 1861 and 3861 are not the calibres that were used in the actual moon-watch, but, with the exception of the 3861 which introduces the co-axial escapement, the other calibres are direct refinements of the 321 that was used in the Moon-watch. 

If Bulova had introduced the Lunar Pilot with a mechanical movement that was similarly, a modern refinement of the original in the Apollo 15 prototype, I as a space geek would have been all over that. As it is, I still appreciate it for what it represents as part of the continuation of the Space Stories, but it's not quite for me with the quartz movement.



appophylite said:


> If Bulova released a model based DIRECTLY off of said prototype custom designed/developed for lunar conditions, and had a movement that could trace its legacy back to said prototype, I would add one to the collection in a heartbeat. That said, the current commercially available watch is way larger than the original and the quartz movement has nothing to do with the movement that was on the moon.
> 
> At least with the Speedmaster, even though the one on my wrist is NOT the correct calibre and has never been on the moon, it can trace its way back through legacy back to those achievements. The 1861 is a refinement of the past calibre, which is a refinement of a past calibre which is a refinement of the one that was actually used. And even though my Speedmaster has never been touched by NASA, its the exact same watch that is still maintained as Flight Certified for EVA use by NASA to date.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

I'd rather have a Lunar Pilot.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

I really like my Lunar Pilot, and consider it my cheap alternative to the Speedy Pro, until I actually get one. Honestly I got it for a steal from Amazon a while back, and it is worth much more than I paid for it imo. It seems dumbfounding that a plastic Swatch can cost more than what I paid for the Bulova that looks more expensive than it is.

That all said, and a bit of a tangent....but I just saw a post that Fortis has flown some of its Werk17 movements to the edge of space for testing....which is also making me interested in what they will come up with next. Shame Bulova can't find a similar trip for the Lunar Pilot, as it would also probably drive sales through the stratosphere (pun intended).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

appophylite said:


> I did actually allude to that later in the same post you quoted
> 
> You are right that the 861, 1861 and 3861 are not the calibres that were used in the actual moon-watch, but, with the exception of the 3861 which introduces the co-axial escapement, the other calibres are direct refinements of the 321 that was used in the Moon-watch.
> 
> If Bulova had introduced the Lunar Pilot with a mechanical movement that was similarly, a modern refinement of the original in the Apollo 15 prototype, I as a space geek would have been all over that. As it is, I still appreciate it for what it represents as part of the continuation of the Space Stories, but it's not quite for me with the quartz movement.


The 861 is not a “refinement” of the 321, unless by “refinement” you mean something is which is inferior and cheaper to produce.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

The only reason I don't own a Lunar Pilot is because it overhangs on my 6.25" wrist.
If only it was 50mm or less in lug to lug distance


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

mleok said:


> The 861 is not a “refinement” of the 321, unless by “refinement” you mean something is which is inferior and cheaper to produce.


Fair. Still closer to the 321 than the Bulova quartz movement is to the Apollo 15 Mechanical prototype, though


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

How are the Bulova Hack/Military watch sales going? Same design as issue watches for 1940-1960’s, size is more contemporary, but with addition of the automatic movement. Most of the appeal of those watches is the legibility and wearability. The auto movement makes them rather tall, and this is a bummer. The Devil Diver LE with the orange dial (out of 666 pieces) is the same dimensions as the original Oceanographer V, minus the day wheel. The Surfboard LE with a Selita movement is more like the Bulova Deep Sea Chronograph A that it’s a replica of, size is within a mm or so. 
If the Lunar Pilot had a mechanical LE run, that would make it. It could be smaller in diameter, and be much more like the original. And I would have bought one. I don’t have an issue with a reissue piece, I’ve got the Devil Diver LE, the Mil Ships, and a quartz Surfboard, as well as an Accutron II Snorkel. So quartz and reissue isn’t my issue. It’s the damn size. It’s just too big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Apparently the moonswatch can now be certified as a space watch .. this pic is doing the rounds on watch forums .. looks like the mission to the sun variant

This Roscosmos Space Agency cosmonauts going to the international space station on March 18 2022 a few days before the release of the moonswatch


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

That's the reason I didnt purchase one as well.
And,, i love Bulova's.

My 7.25" wrist could surely sport it.
But, the sheer size was an issue.
The increased size compared to the original was an issue for me.

I now own the Bulova Hack,,, and its a true 38mm like the original.
Along with many other specs,,, Bulova did a superb job on matching the original Hack.

mich













Kev161 said:


> The only reason I don't own a Lunar Pilot is because it overhangs on my 6.25" wrist.
> If only it was 50mm or less in lug to lug distance
> View attachment 16570594


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

tayloreuph said:


> How are the Bulova Hack/Military watch sales going?


The Hack, and the Devil Diver seem to remain popular. Like you say, I believe that the size is the critical part of why Lunar Pilot sales are so lackluster, comparatively.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

mich.g.pan said:


> My 7.25" wrist could surely sport it.
> But, the sheer size was an issue.
> The increased size compared to the original was an issue for me.


To be honest, my wrist is a hair over 7" and I don't find the Lunar Pilot too big for me. Sure, it would be better if it was a few mm smaller, but still within what I can wear comfortably. I know everyone and every wrist is different, but at 7.25" I would have figured it'd be a non-issue for all.

Then again, I also maybe prefer larger watches, as I'd say 40-42mm is my preferred sweet spot.

As for size over the original, I was ok with that. I also have a Strela Cosmos 40mm which is larger than the original, and if I ever buy a Sturmanskie Gagarin it would be in the 40-42mm range, which is far larger than the original he wore (I think it was a 34mm or something).


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

I feel for those with smaller wrists because I really like my Lunar Pilot. We are all watch fanatics here, and we are consumed with thoughts that most aren’t. A lot of younger pilots don’t even wear a watch which is anathema to me. Watches have brought me so much joy over the years.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

The MoonSwatch is a plastic toy that probably wouldn't last more than a few months of constant use. Check out some YouTube reviews. The Lunar Pilot is a tough old thing. My PVD one is four years old and hardly looks used.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Love my Lunar Pilot! 

This is the first thread with "Moonswatch" I've opened. I only opened this thread because of the mention of Lunar Pilot in the title. I have ZERO interest in something called the "MoonSWATCH." 

This is an awesome watch! 









My thought is that the market for "MoonSWATCH" and Bulova Lunar Pilot are entirely separate and unrelated. A SWATCH vs Lunar Pilot??? HA! Not comparable at all.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I already have too many black watches. I wish they would release a Lunar Pilot with a blue dial.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

ugawino said:


> I already have too many black watches. I wish they would release a Lunar Pilot with a blue dial.


Ooh! I bet that would look good!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

ugawino said:


> I already have too many black watches. I wish they would release a Lunar Pilot with a blue dial.


I'd consider one more closely if they had one in mechanical (even if it was a bit more expensive than what they currently have) - my quartz watch field is full


----------



## savka (Feb 27, 2014)

abraxas said:


> The MoonSwatch is a plastic toy that probably wouldn't last more than a few months of constant use. Check out some YouTube reviews. The Lunar Pilot is a tough old thing. My PVD one is four years old and hardly looks used.


I wouldn't put too much weight on YouTuber reviews... they're incentivized to be hyperbolic. Only a month so far with mine but so far so good despite regular wear. I'm not too worried about its longevity given that many old Swatch watches are still ticking and it's meant to be a cheap thrill, but we'll see what happens in a few years...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

We're comparing... and wondering if a fashion watch will compete with a niche sports watch. The Lunar Pilot isn't "popular" in any case. Most people have never heard of it. It's a watch nerd watch. Two entirely different markets. Though there could be some crossover with some watch afficionados.

I just don't see the two even remotely in the same category... thusly not in competition.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I was curious and went "shopping" for a moonswatch online. Of course, it's all secondary market. The $260 watch is selling for $1 - 2k!!! LOL! Alllllllllllllriiiiiiiighty then!


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

savka said:


> I wouldn't put too much weight on YouTuber reviews... they're incentivized to be hyperbolic. .....


Neptune to be suspended/discontinued. Allegedly.

Take this for what it is worth.

From Reddit. A guy (in the USA I think) had the pusher fall out of his Neptune. He spoke to Swatch about warranty replacement: They told him that as the Neptune is one of the colours that has "color bleeding through", they 're not going to produce it any more. They don't keep spare parts. Although he doesn't state it explicitly, the implication is that he cannot have a replacement Neptune as a warranty replacement!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/utj55h


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

If only the Lunar was 40-42, I would've chosen that. 

Unfortunately it's HUGE so I'll just wait for the moonswatch market to calm the hell down.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

lorsban said:


> If only the Lunar was 40-42, I would've chosen that.
> 
> Unfortunately it's HUGE so I'll just wait for the moonswatch market to calm the hell down.


Good luck. I think the next drop will be similar. What do we think, moon names? Reverse color ways? Metallic cases?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

tayloreuph said:


> Good luck. I think the next drop will be similar. What do we think, moon names? Reverse color ways? Metallic cases?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure they'll release more stuff but hopefully it'll be like gshock and they keep base models. 

If they go the jordan sneaker route then ya I'll likely skip it altogether. Or maybe get the casio version.










Nighthawk is great too.










So yeah, not sweating it too much.


----------

